# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Bomaris Legend [Santa, Portoferraio, Αντώνιος Κ]

## Apostolos

Σήμερα μεθόρμισε στου Παναγιωτάκι ένα παράξενο κλειστό φέρυ, πιθανόν παλαιά παντόφλα ή ανοιχτό ro/ro σε κακή κατάσταση με πλώρα πρύμα καταπέλτη που θυμίζει έντονα Μάρθα προ μετασκευής ή καλύτερα Άγιος Διονύσιος... Λογικά επισκευή στου Παναγιωτάκη. Ακουσα ότι κάπου εκεί κοντά ήταν χωμένο και παρατημένο, με το ένα μέρος του ονόματος του να λέει PORTO...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν το πιστεύω...... Απίθανο έως εξωφρενικό..... Αλλά δεν πάει αλλού το μυαλό μου......

Μήπως μιλάς _γι αυτό_ ?????

----------


## Apostolos

Μέσα έπεσες! Αυριο απόγευμα θα σου χω φώτο εκτός αν τρέξεις πρώτα απο μένα!

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατί μου μυρίζει Κέρκυρα μεριά;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Απόστολε εξακολουθώ να μην το πιστεύω, ακόμα κι αν...... το δω ολοζώντανο μπροστά μου !!!!! Τι ήρθε να κάνει στην χώρα μας το _PORTOFERRAIO_, για ποιό λόγο άραγε ??? Είναι πάντως απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι δεν μπορεί να ήταν _"κάπου εκεί κοντά χωμένο και παρατημένο"_ όπως σου μετέφεραν. Ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο να βρισκόταν οπουδήποτε στα πέριξ του Πειραιά και να μην το είχα δει κάπου, ούτε εγώ αλλά ούτε και κανείς άλλος. Είναι σίγουρα άφιξη των τελευταίων ημερών, ίσως ακόμα και σημερινή.

Το πλοίο έχει κατασκευαστεί βέβαια στην χώρα μας. Η κατασκευή του είχε ξεκινήσει το _1972_ στα ναυπηγεία Αφοι Βασιλειάδη (χώρος Παναγιωτάκη, Σαλαμίνα ???) με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Κ_ αλλά ολοκληρώθηκε τελικά το _1974_ στο ναυπηγείο Καμίτση του Περάματος, αφού πρώτα κάπου ενδιάμεσα αγοράστηκε από την Ιταλική εταιρεία ATLAS (Navigazione Arcipelago Maddalenino ???) και μετονομάστηκε σε _PORTOFERRAIO_ με αριθμό ΙΜΟ 7302964, ενώ υπάρχουν και αναφορές ότι η αποπεράτωση του έγινε σε ναυπηγείο της Νάπολι στην Ιταλία (πιθανότατα η προσθήκη του πρυμαίου καταπέλτη). Εννοείται βέβαια ότι δεν δούλεψε ποτέ στην χώρα μας, αφού το _1974_ αμέσως μετά την καθέλκυση του έφυγε για την Ιταλία.

Η πρώτη του δρομολόγηση ήταν στην γραμμή Piombino - Portoferraio στη δυτική Ιταλία, ενώ αργότερα "μετακόμισε" στον κόλπο της Νάπολι. Από όσα γνώριζα, τα τελευταία χρόνια βρισκόταν παροπλισμένο στα ναυπηγεία Cantieri Del Mediterraneo από όπου και οι δύο παρακάτω φωτό του καλού φίλου Eustachio Patalano,

01.jpg___02.jpg
_Νάπολι 2007 - seawolf - naviearmatori.net_

 και ειλικρινά πίστευα ότι δεν θα υπήρχε πλέον, ότι θα είχε πάει εδώ και καιρό για scrap.

Να το δούμε σε μία ακόμα φωτό του αγαπητού κ. καθηγητή _Παντ. Λελέκη_, στην Ιταλία στο λιμάνι Piombino εν έτει _1981_.

Pant. Lelekis_24-8-81_Piombino.jpg
_Pantaleo - naviearmatori.net_

----------


## Apostolos

Αφού έκανα χθές μερικούς να χάσουν τον ύπνο τους ας το δούμε σήμερα στον συνεφιασμένο κόλπο της Κυνόσουρας

DSC_1376 (Large).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απόστολε θερμά ευχαριστώ για την φωτό, είναι πολύτιμη μιας και πριν το Σ/Κ είναι δύσκολο να πάω από εκεί.

Πράγματι λοιπόν, σαράντα ολόκληρα χρόνια μετά, το πλοίο επέστρεψε στην ευρύτερη περιοχή όπου κατασκευάστηκε, προφανώς (δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποιον άλλο λόγο) για να επισκευαστεί και να ξαναδουλέψει υποθέτω ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ και όχι ως επιβατηγό. 

Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε..... Το πρώτο πάντως που μπορώ να διακρίνω από την φωτό, είναι ότι έχουν ξηλωθεί τα πάντα πάνω στα καταστρώματα, μέχρι και ο εξοπλισμός στην κόντρα γέφυρα. Έχουν παραμείνει πάντως τα φουγάρα, και δεδομένου του τύπου του πλοίου, αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι κανονικά ή διακοσμητικά.

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστούμε  Απόστολε για τη φώτο και την ενημέρωση. Από ότι φαίνεται θα μείνει για πολύ καιρό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μεγάλη περιέργεια -όπως νομίζω είναι λογικό- μου έχει προξενήσει η έλευση του πλοίου στην χώρα μας, και ψάχνοντας για πιθανές απαντήσεις (που αλλού, στο διαδίκτυο) το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι αυτή η περιέργεια...... να μεγαλώσει ακόμα περισσότερο. Και εξηγούμαι :

Στην πολύ ενημερωμένη και μεγάλη gallery του naviearmatori.net, η τελευταία φωτογραφία με το πλοίο "εν δράσει" ακόμα, χρονολογείται τουλάχιστον από την δεκαετία του '90. Στις δύο μάλιστα φωτό του αγαπητού φίλου Eustachio Patalano που έχω παραθέσει λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω, o κάπτεν στο σχόλιο που παραθέτει στον τίτλο, εκφράζει την απορία για το ότι εν έτει 2007 το πλοίο υπήρχε ακόμα και δεν είχε πάει για διάλυση :




> (28/02/2007)
> PENSAVO CHE LO AVESSERO GIA' DEMOLITO, INVECE SORPRESA E' A NAPOLI ORMEGGIATO AI CANTIERI DEL MEDITERRANEO.


Σε κατοπινά σχόλια (2009 - 2010 - 2011) που παρατίθενται από διάφορα μέλη του φόρουμ σε άλλες παλαιές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου που ανέβηκαν εντωμεταξύ στην gallery, αφού μιλάνε με νοσταλγία για τα παλιά χρόνια που το πλοίο ακόμα ταξίδευε (δεκαετίες '70, '80), αναρωτιόνται αν βρίσκεται ακόμα εγκαταλειμένο στη Νάπολι, αρκετοί εκφράζουν τον φόβο ή ακόμα και την βεβαιότητα ότι μετά από τόσα πολλά χρόνια εγκατάλειψης θα βυθιστεί στο λιμάνι της Νάπολι, και άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι πιθανόν έχει ήδη διαλυθεί στο Aliaga.




> (14/05/2010)
> E an cora nel porto di Napoli come nella foto, non credo possa mai avere un futuro, temo che diventera, anzi lo e gia, un relitto abbandonato.


Σύμφωνα με το _FAKTA_, το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε στο Κάλιαρι το 1999 και δύο χρόνια αργότερα πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Frasavida με έδρα στην ίδια περιοχή (Motta San Giovanni), στην οποία εταιρεία ανήκει επίσημα (στοιχεία equasis) μέχρι και σήμερα, φέροντας ακόμα σημαία Ιταλίας και το ίδιο όνομα, PORTOFERRAIO.

Λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν όλα τα παραπάνω, πόσο άραγε πθανό είναι να δούμε να επαναδραστηριοποιείται ένα πλοίο εγκαταλειμένο την τελευταία δεκαετία (λίγο πάνω - λίγο κάτω), αλλά και για ποιόν άλλο λόγο να ήρθε "στα στερνά του" στα μέρη μας ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0416.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 7 Ιουνίου 2014_

Κατάφερα να περάσω σήμερα από τα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας και να δω από κοντά το _PORTOFERRAIO_. Δεν το κρύβω ότι ήταν μεγάλη μου η χαρά που .....ημπόρεσα (όπως λέει και ο επίτιμος) να το φωτογραφήσω, μιας και εκτός του ότι είναι "δικό μας" πλοίο που βρισκόταν επί σαράντα χρόνια στην Ιταλία, αποτελεί και τον τελευταίο πλέον εκπρόσωπο ενός συνόλου τεσσάρων - πέντε (το πολύ), ιδιαίτερων πλοίων που κατασκευάστηκαν η μετασκευάστηκαν στα τέλη της δεκαετίας "60 με αρχές δεκαετίας "70 στην χώρα μας. Πλοίων που θα τα αποκαλούσαμε κοινώς "παντόφλες κλειστού τύπου".

IMG_0389.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 7 Ιουνίου 2014_

Όπως έγραψε και ο Απόστολος στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος, το πλοίο βρίσκεται πράγματι σε κακή κατάσταση, και αυτό βέβαια οφείλεται στην μακροχρόνια εγκατάλειψη του στην Ιταλία, στην οποία έχουμε ήδη αναφερθεί. Προσωπικά θα εκπλαγώ πάρα πολύ αν αυτό το πλοίο επισκευαστεί και ξαναταξιδέψει, αν και τίποτα φυσικά δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί με τόσα που έχουν δει ανά καιρούς τα ματιά μας.

IMG_0298.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 7 Ιουνίου 2014_

Αν και στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ είχα γράψει ότι στο equasis εμφανίζεται να φέρει ακόμα σημαία Ιταλίας, στην πρύμη του κυματίζει περήφανα η .....ένδοξη σημαία των νήσων Palau. Αυτό το γεγονός, σε συνάρτηση με την πληροφορία που έμαθα σήμερα ότι το πλοίο το έφερε στη Σαλαμίνα ιταλικό ρυμουλκό, με κάνουν να πιστεύω ή τουλάχιστον βάσιμα να υποθέτω, ότι το πλοίο πραγματοποιούσε ρυμουλκούμενο το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, και πιθανόν εν πλω να άλλαξε ο προορισμός του μετά από ενδιαφέρον που εκδηλώθηκε για αγορά του.

IMG_0462.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 7 Ιουνίου 2014_

----------


## geo1981

Η ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΛΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΟΣΤ.....ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΑΓΙΟΙ ΣΑΡΑΝΤΑ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΦΗΜΟΛΟΓΕΙΤΑΙ 
ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ 
ΣΥΝΗΡΜΟ ΣΚΕΨΕΩΝ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα το _PORTOFERRAIO_, και τα νεότερα είναι ότι αφενός έχει ξεκινήσει να βάφεται στα .....αναμενόμενα μπλε γνωστά χρώματα (!!!!!), αφετέρου ότι έχει τραβηχτεί έξω. Μάλιστα χθες (21 Ιουνίου) στάθηκα αρκετά τυχερός μιας και έτυχε να περνάω από την περιοχή την ώρα που έβγαινε, με την συνδρομή στο αρχικό στάδιο του ρυμουλκού ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ 16.

IMG_0266.jpg__IMG_0352.jpg__IMG_0375.jpg__IMG_0429.jpg__IMG_0445.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia και απο μένα. Πλέον θα τα λέμε συχνά και ευχαριστώ τους φίλους που με στήριξαν στις δυσκολίες που πέρασα και περνώ. 
Μετά απο ένα χρόνο χωρίς internet ξέχασα πολλά πράγματα (είμαι και μεγάλος...... όπως λέει ο φίλος μου Γιώργος ) αλλά σιγά - σιγά θα τα ξανα θυμηθώ.
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με τον πρόλογο μου.
Ας δούμε λοιπόν το πλοίο και από μία άλλη γωνία λήψεις. Γιά όοοοοοολους εσάς.

PORTO FERRAIO 04 06-06-2014.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καλώς σε ξαναβρήκαμε Παντέλη! Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω από τα σχόλια περί "γνωστού μπλε χρώματος" του Espresso, το πλοίο το έχει πάρει η 2way;
Θα δουλέψει μόνο για φορτηγά ή και επιβάτες;

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Ellinis......λάθος κατάλαβες, εγώ άλλα κατάλαβα απο αυτά που έγραψε ο φίλος Espresso Venezia και ελπίζω να μην συμβεί.
Δεν μπορώ να πώ τίποτε άλλο τώρα........γιατί μπορεί να κλείσουν πόρτες και δεν θέλω.

----------


## manolisfissas

Καλός ήρθες φίλε pantelis2009 πάλη στην παρέα μας. 

Μια φωτογραφία και από εμένα, το Portoferraio στον Παναγιωτάκη. 


Portoferraio 9-6-2014 01.gif.

----------


## SteliosK

> Μία καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia και απο μένα. Πλέον θα τα λέμε συχνά και ευχαριστώ τους φίλους που με στήριξαν στις δυσκολίες που πέρασα και περνώ. 
> Μετά απο ένα χρόνο χωρίς internet ξέχασα πολλά πράγματα (είμαι και μεγάλος...... όπως λέει ο φίλος μου Γιώργος ) αλλά σιγά - σιγά θα τα ξανα θυμηθώ.


Kαλώς ήρθες και πάλι στη θαλασσινή μας παρέα  Παντελή!  :Encouragement:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μία καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia και απο μένα. Πλέον θα τα λέμε συχνά και ευχαριστώ τους φίλους που με στήριξαν στις δυσκολίες που πέρασα και περνώ. 
> Μετά απο ένα χρόνο χωρίς internet ξέχασα πολλά πράγματα (είμαι και μεγάλος...... όπως λέει ο φίλος μου Γιώργος ) αλλά σιγά - σιγά θα τα ξανα θυμηθώ.
> Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με τον πρόλογο μου.
> Ας δούμε λοιπόν το πλοίο και από μία άλλη γωνία λήψεις. Γιά όοοοοοολους εσάς.
> 
> PORTO FERRAIO 04 06-06-2014.jpg



Καλώς ήρθες pantelis2009 ξανά στην παρέα μας ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο τα πιο ευχαριστα νεα η επιστροφη του φιλου μας pantelis 2009 στην ενεργο δραση με πλουσια νεα και φωτο

----------


## manolisfissas

Καλωσόρισες Παντελή και πάλι στην ενεργώ δράση της μεγάλης παρέας του nautilia.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Σημερινό πράγμααααααααααααα. Ο πρυμνιός καταπέλτης ανοικτός, ενώ άξονες, πρόπέλες και πηδάλια έχουν βγεί.
Από σήμερα κλείνει με πόρτα και η πρόσβαση που υπήρχε απο την παραλία στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

PORTO FERRAIO 31 03-07-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετικά .....παιδί μου Παντελεήμων (!!!), εξαιρετικά. Πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου.

Να βάλω και εγώ δύο προχθεσινές δικές μου, από διαφορετικές, ψηλότερες "γωνίες". Η πρώτη έχει διπλή ...υπόσταση, αφού σε πρώτο πλάνο διακρίνουμε το σκαρί του ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ IV. Βλέπουμε ακόμα τα παράθυρα του σαλονιού κάτω από την γέφυρα, τα οποία ήταν πρόχειρα κλεισμένα όταν το πλοίο ήρθε από την Ιταλία, ανοίξανε κατόπιν και τώρα ξανακλείσανε μόνιμα και οριστικά. Τέλος όσον αφορά την ερώτηση αν το πλοίο ήρθε για να δουλέψει ως και επιβατηγό, η απάντηση είναι σαφώς απόλυτα αρνητική. Θα  δουλέψει ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ και πιθανότατα για ξένη εταιρεία, υπό ξένη σημαία στο εξωτερικό.  

IMG_0224.jpg___IMG_0248.jpg




> Από σήμερα κλείνει με πόρτα και η πρόσβαση που υπήρχε απο την παραλία στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.


Δεν μασάμε, εμείς μπαίνουμε πάντα από την κεντρική και λέμε και "καλημέρα" !!!!!

----------


## despo

Ευτυχώς που (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον) εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε μια 'ειδικότητα' στις κατασκευές/μετασκευές πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου και (τα τελευταία χρόνια) αμφίπλωρων. Για αυτό λοιπον το λόγο, φαίνεται οτι μας προτιμούν ακόμα και εκτος Ελλάδας και με αυτόν τον τρόπο δουλευουν και τα διάφορα ... καρνάγια.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουμε ιδικότητα στα κρυφά τάνκια  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

Διακρινω και bow thruster στο πλοιο

----------


## Apostolos

Χθες πήγαμε με φίλο να βγάλει μια φώτο και μόνο που δεν μας έδειρε ένας "κύριος" που δήλωνε ιδιοκτήτης του σκάφους. Μη λογικό και ύποπτο αυτό μιας και βρισκόμασταν σε δημόσιο δρόμο

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ευτυχώς που (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον) εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε μια 'ειδικότητα' στις κατασκευές/μετασκευές πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου και (τα τελευταία χρόνια) αμφίπλωρων. Για αυτό λοιπον το λόγο, φαίνεται οτι μας προτιμούν ακόμα και εκτος Ελλάδας και με αυτόν τον τρόπο δουλεύουν και τα διάφορα ... καρνάγια.


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου. Αφού πουλήσανε σχεδόν ότι μονόπλωρο υπήρχε, τώρα το έχουν ρίξει στα αμφίπλωρα. Ήδη το 1ο έφυγε για Βραζιλία και το 2ο ετοιμάζετε να το ακολουθήσει, άλλο ετοιμάζετε για Ρωσία και .....βλέπουμε.
Ναι φίλε Απόστολε κυνηγάνε, οπότε δεν βλέπω να βγάζουμε φώτο από το εσωτερικό του. Πάντως εξωτερικά το κάνανε κουκλί. Κοιτάξτε πριν ένα μήνα τη φώτο του Απόστολου και αυτή από προχθές. 

PORTO FERRAIO 38 05-07-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πάντως εξωτερικά το κάνανε κουκλί. Κοιτάξτε πριν ένα μήνα τη φώτο του Απόστολου και αυτή από προχθές.


Φίλε αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ειλικρινείς, η μόνη διαφορά ανάμεσα στις τωρινές φωτό του πλοίου με αυτές που του βγάλαμε πριν ένα μήνα όταν ήρθε στη Σαλαμίνα, είναι ένα απλό - απλούστατο βάψιμο πάνω από τις σκουριές. Ούτε καμμιά υδροβολή - αμμοβολή του έγινε, ούτε καμμία -απολύτως- λαμαρινοδουλειά (τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά). Ένα απλό βάψιμο......... και έτοιμο........ (τώρα μέσα, στο εσωτερικό του τι δουλειές και αν γίνανε, ούτε ξέρουμε, ούτε και πιστεύω ότι ποτέ θα μάθουμε).

----------


## Apostolos

Το κλασσικό που λέμε, απ' εξω κούκλα και μέσα πανούκλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε συνομιλία που είχα σήμερα με τον υπεύθυνο του πλοίου, μου είπε ότι γίνονται πολλές εργασίες συντήρησης και μέσα στο πλοίο. Οι άξονες και οι προπέλες ήλθαν και είναι καινούργια όπως μου είπε, όλα τα τάγκια έχουν ανοιχθεί....επιθεωρούνται και καθαρίζονται και γίνονται και εργασίες στη μηχανή. Αφού βρήκα ευκαιρία τον ρώτησα.........αν θα μου επιτρέψει να βγάλω φωτο από το μηχανοστάσιο, γέφυρα και γενικά τους χώρους του πλοίου, γιατί όπως του είπα ενώ το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε στην Ελλάδα σε κανένα forum δεν υπάρχουν φωτο από το εσωτερικό του. Η απάντηση του ήταν .....όταν τελειώσουν οι εργασίες θα με πάρει και θα το γυρίσουμε όλο. Εγώ απλά θα αναμένω τηλέφωνο του (πιστεύω και σεις επίσης).
Ας δούμε 2 σημερινές φωτο (κοιτάξτε την διαφορά στο εσωτερικό με προηγούμενες φωτο).

PORTO FERRAIO 40 14-07-2014.jpg PORTO FERRAIO 41 14-07-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή για την ενημέρωση του πλοίου, και θα περιμένουμε για το εσωτερικό του :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σχεδόν δύο μήνες έξω το Portoferraio στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και το πλοίο τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά έχει αλλάξει όψη.
Πλέον όπως βλέπετε έχουν βαφεί και τα ύφαλα, έχουν μπει ανόδια, σήμερα δοκιμάζανε το  bow thruster, έχουν περάσει από κάτω το βάζο και μάλλον αύριο απ' ότι μου είπαν θα κάνει το μπανάκι του. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μπορέσει να μπω μέσα του :Uncomfortableness: .
Ελπίζω όσο καιρό μείνει ακόμη εδώ να τα καταφέρω.

PORTO FERRAIO 42 29-07-2014.jpg PORTO FERRAIO 43 29-07-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κι όπως παρατηρώ Παντελή -προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη- παραμένει ως όνομα του πλοίου το _PORTOFERRAIO_ ???

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Portoferraio τελειωμένο εξωτερικά όπου πρέπει να έχει κάνει το μπανάκι του.  :Surprised: 


Portoferraio 29-07-2014 01.gif.  :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

To Πλοίο έπεσε απέναντι απο του Παναγιωτάκη δίπλα απο το Άτζελα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> To Πλοίο έπεσε απέναντι απο του Παναγιωτάκη δίπλα απο το Άτζελα.


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Απόστολε. 
Φωτογραφημένο σήμερα πάνω από το Γεώργιος Μπρούφας ΙΙ την ώρα που πήγαινα Πειραιά, στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή που βρίσκετε. Αύριο να δούμε αν θα καταφέρω να .........δω τίποτε καλύτερο από το πλοίο.

PORTO FERRAIO 46 04-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Χθες πήγαμε με φίλο να βγάλει μια φώτο και μόνο που δεν μας έδειρε ένας "κύριος" που δήλωνε ιδιοκτήτης του σκάφους. Μη λογικό και ύποπτο αυτό μιας και βρισκόμασταν σε δημόσιο δρόμο


Εγώ βέβαια σήμερα δεν ήμουν σε δημόσιο δρόμο, αλλά μέσα στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Είχα πάει να επισκεφτώ τον φίλο μου από το Άντζελα (έχω την άδεια και από τον πλοιοκτήτη του) και τράβηξα και φωτο από το πλοίο, που τις ανέβασα στο θέμα του. Όταν πήγα να φύγω και επειδή είναι δίπλα το Portoferraio πήγα στον καταπέλτη του μήπως βρω τον υπεύθυνο (που είχα μιλήσει μαζί του) και με άφηνε να δω τους χώρους του. Προχώρησα μερικά μέτρα μέσα από τον καταπέλτη, που είχαν ανοίξει ένα κομμάτι και έκαναν διάφορες εργασίες στη μηχανή. *ΔΕΝ τράβηξα καμία εσωτερική φωτο*. Ήλθε μετά από λίγο ένας κύριος (τον έχω ξανά δει και με είχε αφήσει να τραβώ εξωτερικές φωτο όσο ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη) και μάλιστα μου είχε πει ότι διάβαζε αυτά που έγραφα στο Nautilia. Του έδειξα ότι η φωτογραφική ήταν στη θήκη και έφυγα, χωρίς να γίνει τίποτε άλλο. 
Δεν πρόλαβα όμως να κάνω 50 βήματα και με φώναξε η Κυρία Μπεκρή η οποία είχε (ελαφρός κατσαδιάσει) το φύλακα που με άφησε να μπω μέσα. Της εξήγησα ότι γνωρίζω τον πλοιοκτήτη του Άντζελα, αλλά εκείνη μου είπε ότι την πήραν τηλέφωνο από το Portoferraio, τώρα ποιος πήρε.......δεν ξέρω. Ελπίζω ο υπεύθυνος που είχα μιλήσει μαζί του και μου είχε πει ότι θα με άφηνε να μπω και να το φωτογραφίσω, άν .........διαβάσει αυτά να με πάρει τηλέφωνο (το έχει) και να καταφέρω να σας το δείξω και από μέσα.
Ζήτησα συγνώμη από την Κυρία Μπεκρή και τον φύλακα, αλλά μου είπε ότι αν δεν προϋπάρχει τηλέφωνο από τον πλοιοκτήτη του πλοίου και δική της εντολή στο φύλακα, δεν θα ξανά μπω μέσα στο ναυπηγείο. 
Της είπα ότι είναι δεκτοί οι όροι της και πιστεύω να τα καταφέρω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....κατι αρχιζω να καταλαβαινω!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή τι γίνεται με το ...παπόρι ??? Στην ίδια θέση που το είχα δει και στις αρχές του μήνα βρίσκεται, στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή,

IMG_0096.jpg
_09/08/2014_

ή την έκανε για άλλους Μεσογειακούς προορισμούς ??? (Από μακριά κακομοίρη μου να κοιτάξεις και να μας πεις, μην πας κοντά και τους το .....ματιάσεις !!!!!).

----------


## pantelis2009

Εκεί που το άφησες βρίσκετε Γιώργο. Από Τρίτη - Τετάρτη θα πάρω τον υπεύθυνο του Angela για να πάω *σε αυτό* και θα δω ..........από μακριά.  :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνεχίζει να παραμένει στα Αμπελάκια, έχοντας πλέον συμπληρώσει πεντέμισι μήνες συνεχούς του παραμονής στα ναυπηγεία της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0060.jpg
_15/11/2014_

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι άκουσα αλλάζουν μηχανές.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Portoferraio όταν ήταν ακόμα στον Παναγιωτάκη.

Portoferraio 29-7-2014 02.gif.
Τίποτα νεότερο ξέρουμε για αυτό.;; :Cocksure:

----------


## seajets

Λειτουργεί το AIS του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο πλοίο και σήμερα λειτουργεί το AIS του, χωρίς να έχει κουνηθεί καθόλου από τη θέση του. Λέτε σύντομα να το χάσουμε!! Κρίμα που τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να μπω μέσα του και να το φωτογραφίσω. Θα ήταν σπάνιες φωτο. :Apologetic: 
Εδώ το PORTO FERRAIO όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 20-08-2014.

PORTO FERRAIO 56 20-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ενώ το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, το AIS του εκπέμπει  μεταξύ των οδών Κολοκοτρώνη - Χ. Τρικούπη - Νοταρά και Φιλελλήνων .....στο κέντρο του Πειραιά. :Fat:

----------


## dionisos

> Και ενώ το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, το AIS του εκπέμπει  μεταξύ των οδών Κολοκοτρώνη - Χ. Τρικούπη - Νοταρά και Φιλελλήνων .....στο κέντρο του Πειραιά.


 Ειναι μαλλον απο το τσικνισμα λογω της ημερας φιλε Παντελη. Εχασε τον δρομο χαχαχαχ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μιά των ημερών θα δούμε το καράβι να έχει πετάξει :Surprised:  από το γραφείο που τεστάρει ( :Wink:  την συσκευή ΑΙS πίσω στο ναυπηγείο.
Βλέπω έχει βάλει σημαία Παλάου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Βλέπω έχει βάλει σημαία Παλάου.


Φίλε Βίκτωρ, την σημαία Παλάου την φέρει εδώ και πολύ καιρό, πιθανότατα πριν την αναχώρηση του από την Ιταλία για την χώρα μας. Είχαμε γράψει τον περασμένο Ιούνιο :




> Αν και στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ είχα γράψει ότι στο equasis εμφανίζεται να φέρει ακόμα σημαία Ιταλίας, στην πρύμη του κυματίζει περήφανα η .....ένδοξη σημαία των νήσων Palau.


Έχεις βέβαια κάποιο δίκιο, γιατί στα στοιχεία του στο AIS μέχρι πρόσφατα ανεφέρετο η Ιταλική σημαία, στοιχεία τα οποία ανανεώθηκαν τώρα που απέκτησε (για πρώτη φορά) συσκευή AIS και άρχισε αυτή να εκπέμπει σήμα. Ταυτόχρονα, αυτές τις ημέρες ανανεώθηκαν και τα στοιχεία του στις βάσεις δεδομένων, όπως για παράδειγμα στο εγκυρότατο equasis (update 10/02/2015).

----------


## dionisos

Σημερα το σημα του βγηκε βολτα στην Νεα Σμυρνη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να προλάβω μία πιθανή αυριανή αναφορά για βόλτα του σήματος του πλοίου π.χ. στην Κηφισιά, να επαναλάβω το αυτονόητο (που έγραψε παραπάνω και ο φίλος Βίκτωρ). Η συσκευή AIS του πλοίου τεστάρεται αυτές τις ημέρες, είτε από κάποιο τεχνικό αρμόδιο γραφείο, είτε από τους ανθρώπους-αξιωματικούς του πλοίου και τα ίχνη που δείχνει ανά διάφορες ώρες είναι (εννοείται) πλασματικά. Τόσο απλά............

----------


## dionisos

> Για να προλάβω μία πιθανή αυριανή αναφορά για βόλτα του σήματος του πλοίου π.χ. στην Κηφισιά, να επαναλάβω το αυτονόητο (που έγραψε παραπάνω και ο φίλος Βίκτωρ). Η συσκευή AIS του πλοίου τεστάρεται αυτές τις ημέρες, είτε από κάποιο τεχνικό αρμόδιο γραφείο, είτε από τους ανθρώπους-αξιωματικούς του πλοίου και τα ίχνη που δείχνει ανά διάφορες ώρες είναι (εννοείται) πλασματικά. Τόσο απλά............


 Φιλε ESPRESSO δεν ξερω αν το καταλαβες αλλα το ποσταρισμα ηταν για να ευθυμησουμε λιγο. Γι'αυτο αν ειδες ακολουθησε και δεττερο για το ΜΑΡΙΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ. Ζητω συγνωμη αν εκανα λαθος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε dionisos δεν καταλαβαίνω α) για ποιό λόγο ζητάς συγγνώμη και β) γιατί εξέλαβες αυτό που έγραψα ως επίπληξη προς εσένα. Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να γράφεις ότι θέλεις, και σίγουρα δεν είμαι εγώ αυτός που θα σε κρίνει. Όπως εσύ όμως έγραψες κάτι που θεώρησες ως (επαναλαμβανόμενο) αστείο, έτσι και εγώ έκρινα ότι έπρεπε να κάνω μία επεξήγηση για τον λόγο που συμβαίνει αυτό που εκλαμβάνεται ως "αστείο". Τώρα αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι συνφορουμίτες που ευθυμούν με αυτήν την αναφορά των ...περιπλανόμενων σημάτων AIS, όσον αφορά εμένα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις με την ησυχία σου, είτε στο παρόν θέμα, είτε στο θέμα του ΜΑΡΙΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ όπως είπες, είτε οπουδήποτε αλλού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να αναφέρουμε ότι από εχθές το σήμα ξανά γύρισε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και σήμερα πλέον εκπέμπει με σήμα φορτηγού (πράσινο). 
Άρα κοντός ψαλμός να το δούμε να βγαίνει και .....δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μόνιμος κάτοικος Αμπελακίων Σαλαμίνας πλέον το παπόρι (για να μην πω και .....επίτιμος), και οσονούπω (σε δυο - τρεις ημέρες) συμπληρώνει δέκα μήνες συνεχούς του παρουσίας εκεί. Αν πάντως μείνει στην ίδια θέση για κανα δυο μήνες ακόμα, βλέπω να πηγαίνει στράφι ο περσινός καθαρισμός - βάψιμο των υφάλων και να πρέπει να ξαναβγαίνει πάλι έξω.......

Ορατή αλλαγή δια γυμνού οφθαλμού, το λευκό ζωνάρι.

IMG_0193.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 28/03/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αντί τούρτας με κεράκι...... μία φρέσκια φωτογραφία του.

IMG_0559.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 30/05/2015_

Το πλοίο συμπληρώνει σήμερα έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο από τον -μετά σαράντα χρόνια- επαναπατρισμό του. Έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο σταθερής, μόνιμης και ...αταλάντευτης παρουσίας του στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας. Αρχικά στο ναυπηγείο του Παναγιωτάκη, και κατόπιν στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Να δούμε πότε, που και .....αν θα ξαναταξιδέψει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φρέσκο και ανανεωμένο ........τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά, δείχνει και αυτό. Για θυμήσου πως ήταν όταν είχε έλθει!!!!!!!!!!
Για να δούμε τι θα κάνει.....στη συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο μετακινήθηκε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή που ήταν και έχει πάει στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα δίπλα στο Αμφιτρίτη και το Λαυρέντιος. Λέτε να .....το χάσουμε???????????????????? 
Πάντως και το Αμφιτρίτη και το Portoferraio είναι με σημαία Palau. Λες να φύγουν και τα δύο μαζί??????
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο του, όταν δίπλα του ήταν το ¶ντζελα. 

PORTO FERRAIO 55 13-08-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελήηηηηηηηηηη..... φάουλ !!!!!

Αφού τα είπαμε, και τα εξηγήσαμε, _εδώ, στο θέμα του ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_. Τα δύο πλοία, _PORTOFERRAIO_ και _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ από κάποιο προφανές λάθος, φέρουν ίδιο αριθμό MMSI (_"Ταυτότητα Ναυτιλιακής Κινητής Υπηρεσίας"),_ με αποτέλεσμα να μπερδεύονται τα σήματα τους και το στίγμα τους στο σύστημα AIS και να φαίνονται λανθασμένα είτε το ένα στην θέση του άλλου, είτε (όπως συνέβη τώρα) και τα δύο στην ίδια θέση.

Δεν ......πήγε πουθενά το _PORTOFERRAIO_, παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή, όπου σε λίγο θα το ξαναδείς (στο AIS) και πάλι. Όπως παρομοίως, δεν πάει πουθενά (προς το παρόν) ούτε το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_. Παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ. Και φυσικά δεν φέρουν ίδια σημαία. Το _PORTOFERRAIO_ φέρει σημαία Palau, και το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ σημαία Sao Tome and Principe (και αυτό το εξηγήσαμε !!!)

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον το Portoferraio στο AIS του εκπέμπει σαν SANTA με σημαία CONGO. Λέτε μετά από 13 μήνες σε ναυπηγεία στο Αμπελάκι να μας ........... αφήσει για άγνωστους τόπους!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πλέον το Portoferraio στο AIS του εκπέμπει σαν SANTA με σημαία CONGO. Λέτε μετά από 13 μήνες σε ναυπηγεία στο Αμπελάκι να μας ........... αφήσει για άγνωστους τόπους!!!!!!!!


SANTA τι, Σάντα Τσικίτα;  :Fat:   K πολλή πρωτοτυπία με μιά ακόμη ευηυπόληπτη σημαία...

----------


## pantelis2009

> SANTA τι, Σάντα Τσικίτα;   K πολλή πρωτοτυπία με μιά ακόμη ευηυπόληπτη σημαία...


Μάλλον για Santa ......Tsigarita το βλέπω, μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης. Εδώ και χθεσινή φωτο με το .....νέο του όνομα.

PORTO FERRAIO 74 07-07-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εδώ και δύο μέρες έχει κλίση το AIS του, αλλά φαίνεται ακόμη να είναι στα Αμπελάκια. Ελπίζω να μην την .....έκανε με κλειστό το AIS.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπααααααα..... "Να την κάνει" να πάει που ??? Στα Αμπελάκια, στην ίδια θέση συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται, και να δούμε για πόσο καιρό ακόμα........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από ενάμισι σχεδόν χρόνο συνεχούς παραμονής του στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, πριν λίγο το πλοίο "έλυσε κάβους", και αυτήν την ώρα βρίσκεται στην ράδα του Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για να δούμε....τι θα δούμε!!!!!!! Καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μάλιστα....... Γρήγορα γρήγορα περάστηκε και ο προορισμός του στην συσκευή AIS.

_STAMBUL_ (!!!!!) γράφει, αλλά επειδή δεν πάει το μυαλό μου σε κανέναν πιθανό προορισμό με ....τέτοιο όνομα, θα πιθανολογήσω (βάσιμα υποθέτω) πως το σωστό είναι _ISTANBUL_ (Κωνσταντινούπολη). Βρε λέτε να το δούμε και αυτό κατά Κριμαία μεριά ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Επειδή θα πάω τη Δευτέρα στο ναυπηγείο ......φοβήθηκε φαίνεται και έφυγε. Και γω νόμιζα Γιώργο ότι το καλό πράγμα είναι κατά......Μαυροβούνι μεριά.  :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι και καλές θάλασσες να έχει στην πλώρη του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Santa σήμερα το πρωί στις 09.20 π.μ στη ράδα του Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο από τα Σελήνια. 

PORTO-FERRAIO-78-21-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δίπλα στο Santa αυτή την ώρα το εφοδιαστικό Neda. ¶ρα σύντομα θα μας αφήσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο ξεκίνησε με προορισμό όπως λέει τώρα στο AIS του...... IZM.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπαααααα Παντελή !!! Τον ξαναάλλαξε τον προορισμό, και πλέον τον έγραψε και σωστά, *ISTANBUL* !!! Ήδη αναχώρησε από την ράδα και βρίσκεται αυτή την ώρα στο ύψος του Σουνίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως για *ISTANBUL*........περίεργη πορεία έχει πάρει. Αυτή την ώρα είναι ΒΑ της Χίου σαν να πηγαίνει Σμύρνη ή Aliaga. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## leo85

Βλέπω την πορεία του για ismir. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν βγάζεις άκρη, αγάντα και θα δούμε που θα πάει. Αν δεις την πορεία του στο AIS,

Untitled-1.jpg

ενώ ανέβαινε το Αιγαίο με πορεία που έδειχνε ξεκάθαρα προς ...Βόσπορο μεριά με ταχύτητες 9,5 με 10, γύρω στις 10.30 σήμερα όχι μόνο έκοψε απότομα δεξιά προς Σμύρνη αλλά και από εκείνη την ώρα οι ταχύτητες του πέσανε στα 5,5 με 6. Κάποια βλάβη, κάποια αλλαγή σχεδίων ??? Πιάστο αβγό και κούρευτο !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έκανε το γύρω της Λέσβου στην κυριολεξία, τώρα έχει πορεία για τα Δαρδανέλια. Τώρα στο AIS πλέον γράφει IZMIT (Νικομήδεια)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mπράβο Παντελή που γράφεις το ελληνικό όνομα του λιμανιού.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γι αυτό Παντελή και έγραψα : _"Δεν βγάζεις άκρη, αγάντα και θα δούμε που θα πάει."

_Χθες ανέβαινε το κεντρικό Αιγαίο εκπέμποντας ως προορισμό την Κωνσταντινούπολη. Όταν άλλαξε ξαφνικά πορεία προς τα ανατολικά, ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει ότι πάει είτε στην Σμύρνη (οπότε θα εδικαιολογείτο και αυτό το "IZM" που είχες δει εσύ αρχικά) είτε ακόμα και για .....προσάραξη στο Aliaga. Κι όμως, από ότι φαίνεται ο λόγος αυτής της αλλαγής πορείας ήταν απλά ο άσχημος καιρός στο Αιγαίο, οπότε και προτίμησαν να το πάνε ......παραλιακά και λάου λάου το πράγμα !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Από χθες είναι σταματημένο ανατολικά από το Adalar (ένα από τα Πριγκηπόνησα) κοντά στο Pendik.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από χθες είναι σταματημένο ανατολικά από το Adalar (ένα από τα Πριγκηπόνησα) κοντά στο Pendik.


......και αφού παρέμεινε εκεί αρόδου επί δεκαήμερο περίπου, αυτήν την ώρα διαβαίνει τα στενά του Βοσπόρου με προορισμό το λιμάνι Zonguldak της Τουρκίας στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ......και αφού παρέμεινε εκεί αρόδου επί δεκαήμερο περίπου, αυτήν την ώρα διαβαίνει τα στενά του Βοσπόρου με προορισμό το λιμάνι Zonguldak της Τουρκίας στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα.


Κάρβουνο θα φορτώσει; :Single Eye:

----------


## dionisos

Εφυγε και απο το ZONGULDAK και παει για το SKADOVSK με αφιξη 9/12.

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ κανει δρομολογια μεταξυ ZONGULDAK και SKADOVSK. Καλα ταξειδια να εχει

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχει σταματήσει τα ταξίδια στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα μεταξύ Zonguldak και Skadovsk, πέρασε και πάλι τα στενά του Βοσπόρου και βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο  στην θαλάσσια περιοχή της Τούζλας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ψιλοσκούρα τα πράγματα για το καραβάκι, αφού έχει συμπληρώσει δύο μήνες συνεχούς ακινησίας, αγκυροβολημένο στην θαλάσσια περιοχή της Τούζλας στην Τουρκία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να λοιπόν που ξεκουνήθηκε το καραβάκι. Μετά από οκτώ μήνες συνεχούς ακινησίας αρόδο στην θαλάσσια περιοχή της Τούζλας στην Τουρκία, το βλέπω αυτήν την ώρα εν πλω στο κεντρικό Αιγαίο με προορισμό την _Μάλτα_, και με νέο όνομα το _BOMARIS LEGEND_.

Παρακαλώ να αλλαχθεί ο τίτλος στο θέμα με τον νέο που παραθέτω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K σημαία Λαοκρατική Δημοκρατία του Κονγκό λέει! Μωρέ μπράβο,σοβαρή σημαία!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αλλαγή πορείας για το παπόρο.......από την Περσία. Προορισμός το λιμάνι BAR  στο Montenegro. Αυτή την ώρα ΝΔ από τα Κύθηρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και στο equasis εμφανίζεται πλέον το νέο όνομα -_BOMARIS LEGEND_- του πλοίου, ενώ μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι η νέα του εταιρεία _BOMARIS SHIPPING INC_ (Registered Owner), έχει ως έδρα της την Βρέμη στην Γερμανία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το PORTOFERRAIO παροπλισμενο στη Ναπολη το 2009 σε μια αποκλειστικη μου φωτο 

IMG_7697.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να λοιπόν που ξεκουνήθηκε το καραβάκι. Μετά από οκτώ μήνες συνεχούς ακινησίας αρόδο στην θαλάσσια περιοχή της Τούζλας στην Τουρκία, το βλέπω αυτήν την ώρα εν πλω στο κεντρικό Αιγαίο με προορισμό την _Μάλτα_, και με νέο όνομα το _BOMARIS LEGEND_.





> Αλλαγή πορείας για το παπόρο.......από την Περσία. Προορισμός το λιμάνι BAR  στο Montenegro.


Άργησε..... λίγο αλλά τελικά πήγε και στην Μάλτα μετά το Μαυροβούνιο. Δύο μέρες τώρα κόβει βόλτες στα ανοιχτά του νησιού, και μάλιστα σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις, από τα βορειοδύτικα στα νοτιοανατολικά χωρίς να έχει πιάσει σε κάποιο λιμάνι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό (από τα μέσα Ιανουαρίου) το πλοίο εμφανίζεται στο σύστημα AIS να βρίσκεται δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Αμμοχώστου στην Κύπρο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό (από τα μέσα Ιανουαρίου) το πλοίο εμφανίζεται στο σύστημα AIS να βρίσκεται δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Αμμοχώστου στην Κύπρο.


Σε...νόμιμο λιμάνι δλδ,μάλιστα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάμε να δούμε από τους χάρτες της Google το πλοίο ντανιασμένο και δεμένο με πρυμάτσες στον λιμενοβραχίονα του λιμανιού της Αμμοχώστου στην Κύπρο. Έκτος μήνας ακινησίας και παροπλισμού του, και κατά πως δείχνουν τα πράγματα δεν ήταν γραφτό του μετά την "καριέρα" του στην Ιταλία να βρει κάποιο σταθερό ρόλο σε ταξίδια στην Μεσόγειο ή στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα.

Screenshot_5.jpg__Screenshot_4.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα δούμε το πλοίο παροπλισμένο στην Αμμόχωστο σε φωτό από τον περασμένο Μάρτιο, αλλά που ανέβηκαν πρόσφατα στο shipspotting, _1,_ _2._ Στην ίδια θέση βρίσκεται βέβαια μέχρι και σήμερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Nα δούμε το πλοίο παροπλισμένο στην Αμμόχωστο σε φωτό από τον περασμένο Μάρτιο, αλλά που ανέβηκαν πρόσφατα στο shipspotting, _1,_ _2._ Στην ίδια θέση βρίσκεται βέβαια μέχρι και σήμερα.


Πού αλλού μπορεί να ήταν; Σε ένα παράνομο λιμάνι από αυτά που υψώνεται η σημαία του ψευδοκράτους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ με το συμπάθειο που λένε , αλλά για ποιό λόγο δεν θα μπορούσε να βρισκόταν κάπου αλλού εκτός από ένα παράνομο λιμάνι ??? Ξέχωρα από κάποια ψιλοπλακίτσα (χωρίς υπαρκτό λόγο) σε παλαιότερα ποστ, το καράβι ούτε .....πειρατικό είναι ούτε και ακούστηκε ποτέ μέχρι σήμερα για κάτι το "επιλήψιμο", τουλάχιστον εξ όσων γνωρίζω.

Όσο για το λιμάνι της Αμμοχώστου, σίγουρα κανείς δεν αισθάνεται ευτυχής με το να "ανήκει" στο τουρκικό ψευδοκράτος, αλλά αυτό το καθιστά αυτόματα και "παράνομο" υπό την έννοια ότι εκεί καταπλέουν η παραμένουν μόνο παράνομα ή ύποπτα πλοία ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ με το συμπάθειο που λένε , αλλά για ποιό λόγο δεν θα μπορούσε να βρισκόταν κάπου αλλού εκτός από ένα παράνομο λιμάνι ??? Ξέχωρα από κάποια ψιλοπλακίτσα (χωρίς υπαρκτό λόγο) σε παλαιότερα ποστ, το καράβι ούτε .....πειρατικό είναι ούτε και ακούστηκε ποτέ μέχρι σήμερα για κάτι το "επιλήψιμο", τουλάχιστον εξ όσων γνωρίζω.
> 
> Όσο για το λιμάνι της Αμμοχώστου, σίγουρα κανείς δεν αισθάνεται ευτυχής με το να "ανήκει" στο τουρκικό ψευδοκράτος, αλλά αυτό το καθιστά αυτόματα και "παράνομο" υπό την έννοια ότι εκεί καταπλέουν η παραμένουν μόνο παράνομα ή ύποπτα πλοία ???


Όχι ότι δεν πάει αλλού, αλλά φαίνεται ότι εκεί βρίσκουν πρόσφορο χώρο να δέσουν αλλά κ να δουλέψουν από εκεί.
Ο χαρακτηρισμός παράνομο λιμάνι,παράνομο αεροδρόμιο δεν είναι δικός μου αλλά είναι επίσημος κ χρησιμοποιείται από τα ΜΜΕ της ελεύθερης Κύπρου κ αυτό από τη στιγμή που το ψευδοκράτος αναγνωρίζεται μόνο από την Τουρκία,το Πακιστάν,το Αζερμπαϊτζάν αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ο χαρακτηρισμός παράνομο λιμάνι,παράνομο αεροδρόμιο δεν είναι δικός μου αλλά είναι επίσημος κ χρησιμοποιείται από τα ΜΜΕ της ελεύθερης Κύπρου κ αυτό από τη στιγμή που το ψευδοκράτος αναγνωρίζεται μόνο από την Τουρκία,το Πακιστάν,το Αζερμπαϊτζάν αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Για να το λες, έτσι θα είναι, δεν γνωρίζω και ούτε θέλω να σε αμφισβητήσω. Να παρατηρήσω όμως ότι χρησιμοποιώντας έναν οποιοδήποτε χαρακτηρισμό τα ΜΜΕ οποιουδήποτε κράτους, δεν το καθιστούν αυτόματα και "επίσημο". Εκτός αν τον χρησιμοποιεί και η κυβέρνηση του κράτους και τα αρμόδια όργανα της, τότε ναι, είναι επίσημος. Προσωπικά πάντως, μου ακούγεται παράξενα ο χαρακτηρισμός "παράνομο λιμάνι". Παράνομη κατοχή εδαφών και κατά συνέπεια παράνομη κατοχή λιμανιού ασφαλώς ναι, χωρίς καμμία απολύτως αντίρρηση ή αμφιβολία.

Any way, προσωπικά σταματάω εδώ γιατί βγήκαμε τελείως εκτός θέματος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι χαρακτηρισμός που χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον από κυβερνητικά στελέχη της Κύπρου κ τους έχω ακούσει από το κρατικό κανάλι το ΡΙΚ.

Γιά να ξαναγυρίσουμε εντός θέματος,αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι σύμφωνα με το eguasis η πλοιοκτήτρια Βοmaris Shipping έχει έδρα μιά σοβαρή χώρα όπως είναι η Γερμανία κ συγκεκριμένα στη Βρέμη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά φίλε. Είναι κάτι που και εγώ το είχα αναφέρει παλαιότερα.




> Και στο equasis εμφανίζεται πλέον το νέο όνομα -_BOMARIS LEGEND_- του πλοίου, ενώ μου κάνει εντύπωση το ότι η νέα του εταιρεία _BOMARIS SHIPPING INC_ (Registered Owner), έχει ως έδρα της την Βρέμη στην Γερμανία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Ιταλία, _το καλοκαίρι του 1979_. Βλέπουμε ότι όλο το ανοικτό κατάστρωμα πάνω από το γκαράζ ήταν προσβάσιμο στους επιβάτες με καθίσματα και σιδεριές για τέντες (σίγουρα υπέροχη απόλαυση του ταξιδιού !!!). Παραφωνία αισθητική, οι δύο βάρκες με τα καπόνια τους στο σημείο που ήταν τοποθετημένες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ουσιαστικά ουδέν νεότερο για το πλοίο και το όποιο μέλλον του. Εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο στην ίδια θέση του λιμενοβραχίονα της Αμμοχώστου επί δύο συνεχή χρόνια. Κάτι όμως που μου κίνησε την περιέργεια, είναι το ότι στο _equasis.org_, σε χθεσινό update των στοιχείων του, ως προς την σημαία του αναφέρεται ο όρος _"In Dispute"_ ("Σε διαφωνία" με μία πρόχειρη μετάφραση στο google translate).

Ενώ έχω δει αρκετές φορές και για πολλά πλοία τον όρο _"Not Known"_ ομολογώ πως τόν όρο _"In Dispute"_ δεν τον έχω ξαναδεί - ξαναακούσει για σημαία πλοίου. Τι άραγε μπορεί πρακτικά να σημαίνει ???

----------


## npapad

> Ουσιαστικά ουδέν νεότερο για το πλοίο και το όποιο μέλλον του. Εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο στην ίδια θέση του λιμενοβραχίονα της Αμμοχώστου επί δύο συνεχή χρόνια. Κάτι όμως που μου κίνησε την περιέργεια, είναι το ότι στο _equasis.org_, σε χθεσινό update των στοιχείων του, ως προς την σημαία του αναφέρεται ο όρος _"In Dispute"_ ("Σε διαφωνία" με μία πρόχειρη μετάφραση στο google translate).
> 
> Ενώ έχω δει αρκετές φορές και για πολλά πλοία τον όρο _"Not Known"_ ομολογώ πως τόν όρο _"In Dispute"_ δεν τον έχω ξαναδεί - ξαναακούσει για σημαία πλοίου. Τι άραγε μπορεί πρακτικά να σημαίνει ???


Το "In Dispute" στην Εquasis σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενα reports από χρήστες για τη σημαία του. Όλοι οι εγγεγραμμένοι χρήστες στην Equasis έχουν τη δυνατότητα να στέλνουν διορθώσεις (reports/corrections) οι οποίες προωθούνται στους ερευνητές του Lloyd's Register (που είναι συνεργαζόμενος με την Equasis) για έρευνα και επιβεβαίωση. Έχω στείλει και εγώ πάρα πολλές διορθώσεις. Κάνει τις διορθώσεις ο Lloyd's Register και μετά εμφανίζονται στην Equasis. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχουν δεχτεί αντικρουόμενες διορθώσεις από 2 ή περισσότερους χρήστες όσον αφορά τη σημαία και δεν έχει αποδειχτεί ακόμα ποιος έχει δίκιο, γι αυτό και το "in dispute".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος, ευχαριστώ. Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα έγραψες, εκτός από το _"In Dispute"_ δεν γνώριζα και το ότι μπορούν μέχρι και οι απλοί χρήστες του equasis στέλνουν διορθώσεις.

----------


## npapad

> Νεκτάριε ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος, ευχαριστώ. Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα έγραψες, εκτός από το _"In Dispute"_ δεν γνώριζα και το ότι μπορούν μέχρι και οι απλοί χρήστες του equasis στέλνουν διορθώσεις.


Στην κάτω μεριά του web site της Equasis, στο γκρίζο κομμάτι έχει ένα link "Report an issue". Επιλέγεις αυτό, στη σχέση σου με το πλοίο επιλέγεις "Third Party" (μια και εμείς δεν έχουμε άμεση σχέση με την διαχείριση τους) και επιλέγεις τι είναι λάθος και τη διόρθωση του. Αυτοί το προωθούν στο Lloyd's Register όπως είπα και πριν και κατόπιν ελέγχεται από τους ερευνητές του Lloyd's για την ορθότητα του. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορούσαν να βγάλουν άκρη επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου με e-mail οι ερευνητές από τον LR να τους στείλω φωτογραφίες για απόδειξη της αλλαγής (όπως και έκανα). Είναι σημαντικό να στέλνουμε διορθώσεις καθώς επικαιροποιούνται οι βάσεις και βοηθάμε και τους επαγγελματίες που ασχολούνται με τα ναυτιλιακά και τους χομπίστες όπως εμείς για σωστότερη αναγνώριση/καταχώρηση των πλοίων...

----------

